# Should I get DirecTV or stay with Time Warner?



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Right now, we have Time Warner's SignatureHome and we have constant problems with channels going out, internet and phone going out for a few mins and then coming back. We have some small cisco boxes and there are constant problems with the HD picture and they seem to not care and not do anything to fix it.

So I am thinking we should keep internet and phone and switch the TV to DirecTV and it will make the bill alot cheaper.

What do you think? Is DirecTV any better then Time Warner? Picture Quality?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have had DIRECTV for over 12 years, and I could not imagine going back to cable. When I visit relatives or friends who have cable, using their DVR's are incredibly frustrating. I say switch.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jordanhallmann said:


> Right now, we have Time Warner's SignatureHome and we have constant problems with channels going out, internet and phone going out for a few mins and then coming back. We have some small cisco boxes and there are constant problems with the HD picture and they seem to not care and not do anything to fix it.
> 
> So I am thinking we should keep internet and phone and switch the TV to DirecTV and it will make the bill alot cheaper.
> 
> What do you think? Is DirecTV any better then Time Warner? Picture Quality?


My signature says it all. Upgrade to DirecTV and use Time Warner for internet like I do.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

DirecTV gives me better service from 45,000 miles away than Time Warner does from ten miles away.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

jordanhallmann said:


> Right now, we have Time Warner's SignatureHome and we have constant problems with channels going out, internet and phone going out for a few mins and then coming back. We have some small cisco boxes and there are constant problems with the HD picture and they seem to not care and not do anything to fix it.
> 
> So I am thinking we should keep internet and phone and switch the TV to DirecTV and it will make the bill alot cheaper.
> 
> What do you think? Is DirecTV any better then Time Warner? Picture Quality?


Depends on what you are looking for. DirecTV is a great provider, the only thing that I could think of that would hold you back is Time Warner's on-demand service. DirecTV has a similar on-demand service but it's not instant, it's based on your internet speed and takes a few to buffer so you can watch it. If that's not a big deal to you, I would highly recommend DirecTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We're quite biased here since it's a satellite site.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Since you would be "new", you might get the fastest/newest hd dvr and a bunch of freebies. I've been with 'em for 17+ years, have a dvr that's 5 years old and takes forever to do the simplest tasks. Just search this forum for "slowness" and "slow receiver" and you can read for hours. I was thinking of dumping DTV for TW cable!! DTV has been most unhelpful with the situation.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Podkayne said:


> Since you would be "new", you might get the fastest/newest hd dvr and a bunch of freebies. I've been with 'em for 17+ years, have a dvr that's 5 years old and takes forever to do the simplest tasks. Just search this forum for "slowness" and "slow receiver" and you can read for hours. I was thinking of dumping DTV for TW cable!! DTV has been most unhelpful with the situation.


I'll help you... www.solidsignal.com
You too can the fastest/newest HD DVR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I thought SignatureHoe was supposed to come with personal advisors for issues?

At least here, there is a big difference between picture quality, DirecTV wins hands down and the DVRs can store more hours to boot.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'll help you... www.solidsignal.com
> You too can the fastest/newest HD DVR.


Darn it, I was perfectly happy with my HR 20-100 until Feb. 9 when the dreadful 0x59e was pushed to my DVR. I'm now an expert at all the workarounds to address the now nearly unresponsive nature of this box. My point is that DTV did this to this DVR, and I shouldn't have to pay a penny to get a DVR that changes channels when I direct it to, displays a list in less than 10 seconds, can delete a program in less than 10 seconds, can complete a smart search in less than a minute, and in general behaves like it did BEFORE the redoubtable 0x59e release!! Roll back this stupid software (at least to my box) and give me back my DVR, please! I'll repeat: I shouldn't have to pay to fix a problem that I didn't cause!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> Darn it, I was perfectly happy with my HR 20-100 until Feb. 9 when the dreadful 0x59e was pushed to my DVR. I'm now an expert at all the workarounds to address the now nearly unresponsive nature of this box. My point is that DTV did this to this DVR, and I shouldn't have to pay a penny to get a DVR that changes channels when I direct it to, displays a list in less than 10 seconds, can delete a program in less than 10 seconds, can complete a smart search in less than a minute, and in general behaves like it did BEFORE the redoubtable 0x59e release!! Roll back this stupid software (at least to my box) and give me back my DVR, please! I'll repeat: I shouldn't have to pay to fix a problem that I didn't cause!


I agree. DIRECTV really ought to phase out the HR20,21,22,23 boxes.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> I agree. DIRECTV really ought to phase out the HR20,21,22,23 boxes.


Eventually they will. Just won't happen over night. A mass phase out of the 20-23 series receivers would come at a high price forcing DirecTV to pass the cost on to the customers.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Eventually they will. Just won't happen over night. A mass phase out of the 20-23 series receivers would come at a high price forcing DirecTV to pass the cost on to the customers.


Yeah, that's what "phase out" means. To eliminate something one phase at a time.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I switched from TW to DTV and love it. I did it via Verizon bundle (now Frontier). Don't think TW has a DTV bundle deal. Do you have the Verizon service in your area? If so, investigate it.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Best thing is to see if you can find a dealer or friend and try the Direct DVR. If you do go with Direct it is best to get your DVR from a dealer so you can be sure to get an HR24.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I agree. DIRECTV really ought to phase out the HR20,21,22,23 boxes.


At the very least the 21,22,23 (ESPECIALLY the 23). The 20-700 is still a horse


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> We're quite biased here since it's a satellite site.


True, but TW is the second largest cable provider so many of us have either had it or know someone who does.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Xsabresx said:


> At the very least the 21,22,23 (ESPECIALLY the 23). The 20-700 is still a horse


Yeah, I almost left the 20-700 off the list, but they are getting very long in the tooth. While it is still a workhorse, I still think they ought to be retired.


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

The only thing I dislike about Directv is the 2 year committment. I'm within a few months of the end of mine and would like to add a 3rd receiver, but I won't because I'm not committing for another 2 years. Time Warner is the cable company in my area and I'm thinking of checking them out vs. committing to Directv again.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

Switch to DirecTV and look down your nose at the poor Time Warner saps who don't have NFL Network. It doesn't matter if you actually watch it... you can be elite by association.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched from TW to DirecTV 13 years ago and never looked back. Where I live, the only options are TW, DirecTV, and Dish, and TW is by far third on that list.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mpaquette" said:


> The only thing I dislike about Directv is the 2 year committment. I'm within a few months of the end of mine and would like to add a 3rd receiver, but I won't because I'm not committing for another 2 years. Time Warner is the cable company in my area and I'm thinking of checking them out vs. committing to Directv again.


The other day there were still 2 hr24s for sale in buy/sell/trade. Sure, he was asking $300 (plus access card fee etc), but owned with no contract. You don't have to have a commitment.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

I switched from TWC. The only thing I miss is that they had more HD channels in 2010 than DirecTV has now... and they offer more locals than DirecTV for me.

Other than that, the boxes suck and are painfully slow and the channel layout sucks too. Seriously, why all the duplicate channels (duplicates, more than one SD version of the same channel) and at least with DirecTV you can hide the SD duplicates.

Time Warner does have great cable inernet service though. I have a 30/5 connection and it's been stable since I got Road Runner back in 2005 and there's no cap.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Their putting HD in the 900 or 1000s wold drive me nuts. Fortunately I get better than 30/5 from my phone company so don't need Time Warner for anything.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

If I were you, I would switch to DirecTV from TWC in a heartbeat, especially if you're dissatisfied with their service. Don't know why you'd stick with TWC for phone and internet, though, if they are problematic as well (unless you have no other alternative).

The only advantage I can see for TWC, at least in my area, is more basic HD channels. But, after seeing the HD on my friends' TWC boxes, I think the HD picture quality is better on DirecTV (SD is still crap, though). So if you value HD quality over quantity, then DirecTV is a better choice.

Add this to the fact that you can get a nice promotional rate by switching (and probably the latest and greatest equipment as well), and the decision is even easier...


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

Podkayne said:


> Since you would be "new", you might get the fastest/newest hd dvr and a bunch of freebies. I've been with 'em for 17+ years, have a dvr that's 5 years old and takes forever to do the simplest tasks. Just search this forum for "slowness" and "slow receiver" and you can read for hours. I was thinking of dumping DTV for TW cable!! DTV has been most unhelpful with the situation.


If you're out of contract, just cancel DirecTV. Within a week or so, you'll get a "We want you back" letter with a great rate and probably new and better equipment as well. It's funny how DirecTV won't give you newer/faster equipment to keep you as a customer, but they'll bend over backwards to get you to come back. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you do decide to go to TWC (the dark side  ) you may want to consider suspending your DIRECTV service to see if you like cable without giving up all of your equipment and then having to buy it again if you don't like the cable.

I wish I would have found this site and gotten that suggestion when I did that switch a few years back. The receivers held about 20 hrs. of HD and rebooted about twice a day, but only when you were changing channels.  I put up with it for about 6 months and then came back.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

You asked about picture quality in your first post and I think you would have to see it for yourself, it's different in every location. Here they have a lot of HD channels but there are streaks that shoot through the screen and it looks terrible. My brother, parents and in-laws all have TWC HD in our city and have the same issue.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Here the HD seems to pixilate horribly. I see it with everyone that I know that has it.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

skatingrocker17 said:


> I switched from TWC. The only thing I miss is that they had more HD channels in 2010 than DirecTV has now... and they offer more locals than DirecTV for me.
> 
> Other than that, the boxes suck and are painfully slow...


Well after using my HR2xs after the HD Interface upgrade, I wouldn't describe them as blazing fast. The TWC boxes are of no concern to me anyway since I'm using a TiVo HD. Is it flawless? No, I don't know how anyone who has had to use a tuning adapter for switched digital video would ever say that is a flawless experience. One or two missed recordings a month, but I have to say it has made me re-examine paying $50/mo. or more for TV service. Internet, sure. TV, not so much.


----------



## mpaquette (Sep 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> The other day there were still 2 hr24s for sale in buy/sell/trade. Sure, he was asking $300 (plus access card fee etc), but owned with no contract. You don't have to have a commitment.


Thanks for the tip. Guess I need to look around more often because I didn't realize there was a buy/sell/trade section.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's in the dbstalk club forum. Only club members can start a thread there, but everyone has read access or can respond.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had D* for TV and Time Warner/Roadrunner strictly for internet for about 5 years, when I purchased my home. Just know that TW is highly unlikely to offer any kind of deal or monthly price break if you only have one service with them. Since you now have phone and 'net they may be willing to work with you on some price break that may offset some of your cost of splitting off the TV service to a separate carrier.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

mpaquette said:


> The only thing I dislike about Directv is the 2 year committment. I


I don't know if it's a national thing, but T-W cable in this area is requiring a 2 year commitment for their most advanced services like their version of the whole home setup.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know of some people that have a commitment just for particular pricing, one of which has had the same box for 8 years. He moved and had service moved to his new house. They charged him a termination fee. I think he's still trying to get that back after 3 months.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

We probably wont have a problem with that since I have to keep the 50MBPS connection from them for my job.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Havent they updated the boxes with the new guide? I have read that that has made it faster


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Combat Medic said:


> DirecTV gives me better service from 45,000 miles away than Time Warner does from ten miles away.


How is the picture quality?


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> I thought SignatureHoe was supposed to come with personal advisors for issues?
> 
> At least here, there is a big difference between picture quality, DirecTV wins hands down and the DVRs can store more hours to boot.


Yeah, it does but, they are really just regular support techs. The people who come to your house are assigned for just SignatureHome but not on the phone. And, they dont even know what is going on. All they say is we will swap the box.

And how is the HD Guide compared to TWC?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A friend of mine went from TWC to Directv, and the video quality definitely increased, as did his recording space, at least on HD.

As for the HD GUI, I'm not that familiar with TWCs, other than I hate their putting the HD channels by themselves on highh numbers.

For a look at the GUI, take a look at the document linked in the first post here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197205

Keep in mind, that was the first version, there have been a few tweaks since then and Pandora added.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here in Dallas, DirecTV HD picture is better than TWC HD. SD is a little better on TWC.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Scott Kocourek said:


> You asked about picture quality in your first post and I think you would have to see it for yourself, it's different in every location. Here they have a lot of HD channels but there are streaks that shoot through the screen and it looks terrible. My brother, parents and in-laws all have TWC HD in our city and have the same issue.


Yeah. They have a few more in HD than DirecTV. One of my friends used to work for Time Warner then he got DirecTV and he said that everytime a new HD channel will be added, TWC will reduce the bandwidth of the rest of them because they have limited bandwidth.

They just keep compressing the picture. And watching sports, it just awful. All you see is pixilation. Even on movies in VOD, its pixilated. I have seen better picture from Netflix than from TWC.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> A friend of mine went from TWC to Directv, and the video quality definitely increased, as did his recording space, at least on HD.
> 
> As for the HD GUI, I'm not that familiar with TWCs, other than I hate their putting the HD channels by themselves on highh numbers.
> 
> ...


TWC does not even have HD GUI. And I just found this out, everytime TWC puts on a new HD channel, they compress the rest of the HD channels even more than they should.

The only time I have seen TWC with great HD picture was about 2009-2010 where it was perfect. Then, all of the HD channels came and it just got worse and worse.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> Here in Dallas, DirecTV HD picture is better than TWC HD. SD is a little better on TWC.


SD on TWC is not compressed. But, the HD on TWC is compressed so much that you cant really even watch it.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

BTW, how is the VOD content? Is it good quality since it is going over the internet?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The quality depends on your Internet speed, they have a few versions. They also do have some in 1080p if your set supports 1080p/24.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

jimbo56 said:


> If I were you, I would switch to DirecTV from TWC in a heartbeat, especially if you're dissatisfied with their service. Don't know why you'd stick with TWC for phone and internet, though, if they are problematic as well (unless you have no other alternative).
> 
> The only advantage I can see for TWC, at least in my area, is more basic HD channels. But, after seeing the HD on my friends' TWC boxes, I think the HD picture quality is better on DirecTV (SD is still crap, though). So if you value HD quality over quantity, then DirecTV is a better choice.
> 
> Add this to the fact that you can get a nice promotional rate by switching (and probably the latest and greatest equipment as well), and the decision is even easier...


Yeah, TWC is the only provider in my area. I actually dont care that TWC has a few more HD channels than DirecTV but, when you watch them, its like watching SD. Their HD is never clear.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd definitely switch. But then most of us are biased against cable. TWC is a company that said in ads here that their service was faster than the phone companys just because of the thickness of the cable and like you to think that a cloud or slight rain will make you lose signal.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> I'd definitely switch. But then most of us are biased against cable. TWC is a company that said in ads here that their service was faster than the phone companys just because of the thickness of the cable and like you to think that a cloud or slight rain will make you lose signal.


Yup, and really its the opposite. I have 50/5 on internet and if I do a speed test right now I am getting around 20-30. But, If I do a speed test around 12-1 I will hit 50 Mbps.

I bet AT&T has a more solid connection than TWC.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> I'd definitely switch. But then most of us are biased against cable. TWC is a company that said in ads here that their service was faster than the phone companys just because of the thickness of the cable and like you to think that a cloud or slight rain will make you lose signal.


And with DirecTV, I can get the HMC DVR (record 5 shows at once), actually rent a HD movie and see it in 1080P HD not pixlated HD, NFL Sunday Ticket, Movie Channels for free for 3 months. Thats a WHOLE lot more than TWC can provide me right now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And I'm getting 27/14 from my phone co, only supposed to get 10 up. 50 and 100 too rich for me, but we're getting off topic


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> And I'm getting 27/14 from my phone co, only supposed to get 10 up. 50 and 100 too rich for me, but we're getting off topic


Well, I have to have the 50 for my job. I use some bandwidth-intensive programs on my computer. But, I am thinking about getting 30/5 anyway because it is expensive.

But, when you order a movie from DirecTV, is it 1080P just like BluRays? And, what receivers did you end up getting?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's not like a Bluray as those are uncompressed. I don't think a VOD movie downloads in the neighborhood of 20gb per movie.

When I went to HD, I got an HR20 and an H20. My wife replaced the H20 with an HR22 when MRV came out, then I added an H25 and finally replaced the DVRs with an HR34. I'm not exactly average, but more so than some on here


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not like a Bluray as those are uncompressed.


BluRay is compressed with Mpeg4


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well video is compressed, audio usually uncompressed, at least the primary track. Both can be important for blu ray fans.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not like a Bluray as those are uncompressed. I don't think a VOD movie downloads in the neighborhood of 20gb per movie.
> 
> When I went to HD, I got an HR20 and an H20. My wife replaced the H20 with an HR22 when MRV came out, then I added an H25 and finally replaced the DVRs with an HR34. I'm not exactly average, but more so than some on here


How do you like the HR34? Is it any good?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I like mine a lot, though there are some bugs they are working on.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jordanhallmann said:


> How do you like the HR34? Is it any good?


The HR34 is an awesome receiver, no more conflicts in that room.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you get the dish on a pole instead of having it on the house?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jordanhallmann said:


> Can you get the dish on a pole instead of having it on the house?


Yes, but there will probably be extra cost involved. It will also depend on available line of sight to the satellites from the desired pole location.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

carl6 said:


> Yes, but there will probably be extra cost involved. It will also depend on available line of sight to the satellites from the desired pole location.


Thanks. How is your service with DirecTV? Is the HD picture better than TWC? And, what about the new HD guide?


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I definitely have to make a decision soon. I am watching the NBA on TNT and every test and picture is just pixelated.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Go for it and order the HR34 HMC, I upgraded to it recently and I'm glad I did. Some are still having a few issues with it, but pixelation isn't one of them. And it sounds like that's what your trying to eliminate. Going with DIRECTV will do that and give you one of the best HD pictures out there. SD isn't all that great, but I rarely watch SD stations anymore. 

If you go with any other DVR its possible that you might have issues with speed/performance that you probably read about in other threads. I have the HR34 and HR22 and since the last couple HD GUI releases, I haven't had the performance issues others are having. I left Time Warner over 3 years ago and that's the best move I ever made. Although I recently switched back to their RR internet, for higher speeds.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

One more question. I dont know if I should keep my internet with TWC. CenturyLink is in my area but it is only for business. Has anyone used CenturyLink?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

jordanhallmann said:


> Thanks. How is your service with DirecTV? Is the HD picture better than TWC? And, what about the new HD guide?


 Here in San Antonio, Direct TV HD is better than TWC.

My service with Direct has been very good up to now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jordanhallmann said:


> Thanks. How is your service with DirecTV? Is the HD picture better than TWC? And, what about the new HD guide?


I think it is safe to say that DirecTV HD picture quality will be equal to, or better than, any other service provider. Your comparison should be based on other aspects of the service (equipment, cost, channel availability, etc.).


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

There must be a Best Buy in your area. Stop by and check the DirecTV feed for yourself. There's a phenomenon known as "paralysis by analysis" in which you over think the situation. Granted with satellite you do have a two year commitment, but they tend to give the store to first time sub. Check out the display, make sure DirecTV has the channels you want right now, and then pull the trigger or holster the gun.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

jordanhallmann said:


> I definitely have to make a decision soon. I am watching the NBA on TNT and every test and picture is just pixelated.


Have you tried to exchange your receiver? I know one time I had a problem where my picture would hiccup often. I thought it was a problem with TW. They came out and checked and fixed a problem in the main box outside, checkedthe wiring and the receiver. They made three calls to my home and nothing changed. Then I decided to go get another receiver and that fixed the problem.

Another problem I had with the DVR where it pixilated. I went and got another DVR and that corrected the problem. I blame the problem with both receivers on not enough ventilation. I then removed the cabinet's glass on both units to keep them from overheating after I figured out that that was what was messing up the units.

If I were you I would try that first and then take your time on deciding if you want to change providers. JUst go to the nearest TW center and exchange the box or call them to bring you one.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

n3vino said:


> Have you tried to exchange your receiver? I know one time I had a problem where my picture would hiccup often. I thought it was a problem with TW. They came out and checked and fixed a problem in the main box outside, checkedthe wiring and the receiver. They made three calls to my home and nothing changed. Then I decided to go get another receiver and that fixed the problem.
> 
> Another problem I had with the DVR where it pixilated. I went and got another DVR and that corrected the problem. I blame the problem with both receivers on not enough ventilation. I then removed the cabinet's glass on both units to keep them from overheating after I figured out that that was what was messing up the units.
> 
> If I were you I would try that first and then take your time on deciding if you want to change providers. JUst go to the nearest TW center and exchange the box or call them to bring you one.


We have had multiple boxes here. Also, they have put down new main feed lines to fix signal problems.

But, I do have a friend that used to work for TWC and he said that they are over compressing the HD signal because they do not have enough bandwidth to have all of the HD channels that they have.

They are more focused on Internet right now that they compress the HD picture so they can continue sending out the 50Mbps internet.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

bidger said:


> There must be a Best Buy in your area. Stop by and check the DirecTV feed for yourself. There's a phenomenon known as "paralysis by analysis" in which you over think the situation. Granted with satellite you do have a two year commitment, but they tend to give the store to first time sub. Check out the display, make sure DirecTV has the channels you want right now, and then pull the trigger or holster the gun.


There is. I am thinking about going there today to look at the directv display.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jordanhallmann said:


> We have had multiple boxes here. Also, they have put down new main feed lines to fix signal problems.
> 
> But, I do have a friend that used to work for TWC and he said that they are over compressing the HD signal because they do not have enough bandwidth to have all of the HD channels that they have.
> 
> They are more focused on Internet right now that they compress the HD picture so they can continue sending out the 50Mbps internet.


And I believe TWC is taking the right approach. Their higher speed internet is why I recently switched from AT&T to TWC. (I can't get Uverse at my house, despite the fact that my neighbor next door has it?) I didn't go for the 50Mbps, just the 20Mbps with turbo boost. Its more then 3x's as fast as what I had. AT&T was rated 6Mbps, typical was 5Mbps, TWC rated at 20Mbps, typical 18Mbps.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, the OP should go with DIRECTV over TWC for video.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> And I believe TWC is taking the right approach. Their higher speed internet is why I recently switched from AT&T to TWC. (I can't get Uverse at my house, despite the fact that my neighbor next door has it?) I didn't go for the 50Mbps, just the 20Mbps with turbo boost. Its more then 3x's as fast as what I had. AT&T was rated 6Mbps, typical was 5Mbps, TWC rated at 20Mbps, typical 18Mbps.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, the OP should go with DIRECTV over TWC for video.


I agree with that as well. Ever since they have gotten faster speeds, it has been more reliable. But, they are also forgetting about the TV as well.

But, I think TWC is more focused on internet, which they should be. In my area, its TWC or AT&T. And the highest we can get is 1.5 Mbps. But, we can get 6Mbps with Business.

The 50Mbps is really great at downloading movies but, they have to stay focused on the TV part too.


----------



## CincyJen (Jan 13, 2011)

It's been almost two years since I left Time Warner Cincinnati and became a DirecTV subscriber. To this day, I tell people "I have no idea why I waited so long."

The DVR and user interface is vastly superior to those dinosaur Scientific Atlanta units I used to have from Time Warner. The channel selection is kick-ass. NFL NETWORK NFL NETWORK NFL NETWORK. Picture quality is amazing. 3D channels are free! 

What are you waiting for? Best TV decision I ever made was quitting TW and going with DirecTV.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> And I believe TWC is taking the right approach. Their higher speed internet is why I recently switched from AT&T to TWC. (I can't get Uverse at my house, despite the fact that my neighbor next door has it?) I didn't go for the 50Mbps, just the 20Mbps with turbo boost. Its more then 3x's as fast as what I had. AT&T was rated 6Mbps, typical was 5Mbps, TWC rated at 20Mbps, typical 18Mbps.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post, the OP should go with DIRECTV over TWC for video.


 I went from 6mbps dsl (actual 5mpbs) to 12 mbps UVERSE internet only (actual 11.5 mpbs. I'm able to stream netflix wirelessly using my Sony Blue Ray player with no problems at all. Once in a while, it will lose connection, but that's only on occasion. I use D* for tv.


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

What plan do most of you have? I am thinking about getting the Choice Xtra plan with the HMC Dvr and 3 or 4 HD receivers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Choice Xtra Classic is likely a common one on here, but it's it available anymore. I'd say Choice Xtra is a good available plan though.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I see Time Warner and immediately I think of Brighthouse. Brighthouse was paid for through our HOA so when I was out of work we used them. When I got hired again I couldn't get to the phone fast enough to hook Directv back up!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

"jordanhallmann" said:


> What plan do most of you have? I am thinking about getting the Choice Xtra plan with the HMC Dvr and 3 or 4 HD receivers.


That would be a good choice and the package I have. If you decide you want a higher package, you can always change later. Be careful changing to a lessor package later, as you could lose discounts. Others lost free HD when did it. Check the rules when you sign up. Good luck!


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I went from 6mbps dsl (actual 5mpbs) to 12 mbps UVERSE internet only (actual 11.5 mpbs. I'm able to stream netflix wirelessly using my Sony Blue Ray player with no problems at all. Once in a while, it will lose connection, but that's only on occasion. I use D* for tv.


I wish they'd get U-verse out our way here in San Antonio. A few years ago they came around the area...actually a nearby HEB grocery store....with their sales trailer and were telling us it would just be a matter of months before our neighborhood here in Canyon Springs would be ready....right....some four or five years later and we still don't have it. No plans to drop DirecTV and I wouldn't go with TWC for anything but I'd love to get the faster Internet.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

randyk47 said:


> I wish they'd get U-verse out our way here in San Antonio. A few years ago they came around the area...actually a nearby HEB grocery store....with their sales trailer and were telling us it would just be a matter of months before our neighborhood here in Canyon Springs would be ready....right....some four or five years later and we still don't have it. No plans to drop DirecTV and I wouldn't go with TWC for anything but I'd love to get the faster Internet.


Maybe they changed their mind about where to install Uverse, when They moved their headquarters from San Antonio to Dallas.  As I mentioned, my next door neighbor has Uverse, but I can't get it. And on my decision to switch to TWC for internet, speed was more important then not changing due to my dislike in dealing with their CSR's.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Maybe they changed their mind about where to install Uverse, when They moved their headquarters from San Antonio to Dallas.  As I mentioned, my next door neighbor has Uverse, but I can't get it. And on my decision to switch to TWC for internet, speed was more important then not changing due to my dislike in dealing with their CSR's.


I actually had RoadRunner through TWC in Virginia and fully expected and wanted it here in San Antonio. Called them when I got to town and bought a house. Got a "We'll get back to you". OK two weeks later and I didn't hear from them so I called again. Answer was "We don't service your neighborhood." Fine so I go to my new neighbor and ask him what cable service he has and it was TWC and got a "That's their box in the corner of our yards." I call back to TWC and they say they'll send out a supervisor to check. Never heard another thing from them and don't want to now. Won't say never but right now, even after all these years, I'm still in the "bite me" mode. :nono2:


----------



## jordanhallmann (Apr 23, 2012)

One more question. After the 2 year contract is up, can I resign so I can keep the low pricing without paying regular price? Would I be able to get new boxes and equipment?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jordanhallmann said:


> One more question. After the 2 year contract is up, can I resign so I can keep the low pricing without paying regular price? Would I be able to get new boxes and equipment?


If you sign up and they don't have a price guarantee for 2 years, the price will actually go up next year around March. And there is no way to sign another contract and get the same price as when you signed up. It goes up every year about 3% to 4%. You can call after your contract is up and say its now costing too much and I'm thinking of going to cable. They will probably send you to a retention csr and you may be able to get them to give you a monthly credit. Like $10/mo for 12 or 24 mo's.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

jordanhallmann said:


> One more question. After the 2 year contract is up, can I resign so I can keep the low pricing without paying regular price? Would I be able to get new boxes and equipment?


No and no. Once the promo runs out you pay regular price. You also use the equipment you got in the beginning. I suppose to could call them and try to finagle updated equipment but chances are they will let you cancel rather than change out your entire system.

After reading many (maybe all) of your questions, I am revising my opinion. Stay with TWC. I can see this turning into one complaint after another.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xsabresx may be right, because its not like cable. For example, you are locked in for 24 mo's or you pay a cancellation fee of $20/mo for the # of months remaining. If your DVR dies, you pay $20 shipping and handling and have to replace it yourself. If you don't get the protection plan, service calls are like $60. So make sure your willing to accept that before you sign up. 

I didn't have an issue with my DVR until it was 3+ years old. And then I was able to get an HR 34, MRV and install for free. I had to sign another 2yr contract, but it was worth it. If you can accept the above possible fees, I suggest you sign up for 2 years. Then you can cancel or suspend for up to 6 months and get back on cable while you decide what you want to do. After that you either cancel and ship equipment back or start service back up.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

For 199 per month, I get whole home dvr (2 dvrs), digital phone, 50 mps internet, and all premium channels (except for Starz). The picture quality is very good, and I have more national HD channels than I had with Directv.  I suppose it depends on the area from which one gets service from TWC, but for me it is very good. No rain fade, snow fade, etc. This is the regular price, not promotion except for movie channels which are included for a year at a time when you use your AMEX card on auto pay.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

jordanhallmann said:


> Right now, we have Time Warner's SignatureHome and we have constant problems with channels going out, internet and phone going out for a few mins...





jal said:


> For 199 per month, I get whole home dvr (2 dvrs), digital phone, 50 mps internet, and all permium channels (except for Starz).


Congrats jail, you have the same package as the thread starter. Seems the difference is you're happy and Jordan claimed not to be. It's been awhile since we've heard from him and it seems that his "DirecTV vs. Dish" accomplished not much more than stir up both camps, so I'm wondering if that might have been the original intent of membership.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

On the 12th, he said he had DirecTV service, was having trouble with a D12.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I can record 6 things at once on cable with my InfiniTV 6 for $2 in equipment fees (versus $40+ with DirecTV). And I have 30 more HD channels than DirecTV for a lot less money. I get a 3 hr by 11 channel guide view with channel icons, unlimited recording space, every streaming provider, full web browser, the list goes on and on. So I say keep cable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I can record 6 things at once on cable with my InfiniTV 6 for $2 in equipment fees (versus $40+ with DirecTV). And I have 30 more HD channels than DirecTV for a lot less money. I get a 3 hr by 11 channel guide view with channel icons, unlimited recording space, every streaming provider, full web browser, the list goes on and on. So I say keep cable.


$40? How do you get that high?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mdavej forgets to factor in the amortization of all the ancillary equipment in his setup when he calculates his costs....while it is an impressive sounding setup, it does have lost of other costs here as well.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

randyk47 said:


> I wish they'd get U-verse out our way here in San Antonio. A few years ago they came around the area...actually a nearby HEB grocery store....with their sales trailer and were telling us it would just be a matter of months before our neighborhood here in Canyon Springs would be ready....right....some four or five years later and we still don't have it. No plans to drop DirecTV and I wouldn't go with TWC for anything but I'd love to get the faster Internet.


 Interesting that this thread came to the surface. A year and a half ago we didn't have U-verse in our community. Apparently they've been working on the infrastructure and as of yesterday I now have U-verse Internet in my house. I refuse to work with TWC so I've been using DSL for the better part of ten years. New test show a significant increase in speed and while not up to TWC and RoadRunner speeds much better than our old DSL. Still no U-verse TV in our community but I'm not interested in switching from DirecTV so that's not an issue.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

$40? How do you get that high?
5 TVs. $40 is actually on the low side. A new sub would pay $25 for the first plus 4x$6=$24 for a total of $49. 

True, I didn't factor in equipment costs. $130 at each TV plus $500 for a cheap PC with tuner card. Everything after year 2 is gravy. 

In my case equip costs are actually much less. Buying most parts used, I really only spent $50 per TV and $400 for PC and tuner. 

Not sure how much a Genie plus 4 clients would run, but I'm guessing $300 or so.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Not sure how much a Genie plus 4 clients would run, but I'm guessing $300 or so.


Free for new subs. and current subs might also qualify for fee Genie


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that's nice. I would have expected only the first client or 2 for free. Sounds like upgrade time for my parents.


----------



## boogie (Jun 7, 2009)

Over the years I've been a customer of most TV providers (Cox, Dish, Time Warner, UVerse, Directv). Out of them all, I prefer Directv. HD service has been around for many years now and it amazes me that Time Warner still uses different channel numbers for SD and HD feeds. So many people watch their local channels in SD because they don't know the HD version is buried WAY DOWN in the guide!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I priced TWC when my two-year FiOS contract was up last month.

TWC was $40 higher than FiOS renewal price. It was also roughly $40 higher than going back to DirecTV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I pay $62.53 a month in fees with Directv

Advanced receiver fee. $25
5 rooms $24
Protection Plan $7.99
RSN fee $2
PA sales Tax $3.54


$65.18 is what Cable would cost me, but I wouldn't get whole home DVR either.
Or the equipment I want.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

It needs to be noted that Time Warner Cable varies significantly from town to town. I just saw my friend's new TWC DVR tonight. I am shocked as to it's speed and how good the interface is, nothing like when I left them a few years ago. My slow HR34 is frustrating and glitchy. I was surprised to see the HD and SD were mixed, but the HD-only channels were still only in the 1000s.

ESPN Goal Line, Pac12, NFL Network. The PQ is better than it used to be, too, but still not Directv's quality. The Guide is now black like ours and FAR easier to read with more on the screen at a time. I wish I had grabbed a screenshot. (But no OTA module or Sunday Ticket, the latter will keep me loyal to D*.)

But in some areas, just a few miles in the other direction, it's still the same primitive system it was a few years ago.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I pay $62.53 a month in fees with Directv
> 
> Advanced receiver fee. $25
> 5 rooms $24
> ...


Here's what I pay for the same setup with cable (minus RSN):

Cable Card $2
Tax $0.12
Protection Plan (don't need it)

I get whole home DVR and the equipment I want because it's all my equipment. Since I'm saving $60-something in fees, that's about $700 per year I can use to pay for my own equipment. In my case, my HTPC, tuner card, and 4 client boxes (5th connected directly to HTPC) were paid off in the first year. Plus I get 30 more HD channels than I had on DirecTV. And some are even in a lower tier than they would be with DirecTV, like Sundance HD and Smithsonian HD.


----------

